
Chaos Theory and generative art - ezis-wheezy
http://chaos-stud.io/#/explore
======
spitfire
I really enjoyed Clifford Pickovers' Computers, Pattern, Chaos and Beauty. I
read it in highschool and experimented with all the strange attractor
techniques given in the book to render cool images on my old 486. Great fun,
and the math (and implications) of SA systems stuck with me.

~~~
eternal0
The site includes a Clifford map that you can generate attractors from, you
can find it when you click on the settings button (gear icon) and the '...'
under 'Map', enjoy :)

------
ezis-wheezy
Hey y'all, I was sitting across from my colleague and he showed me a project
he had just starting working on again.

Here's the link to the description: [http://chaos-
stud.io/#/home](http://chaos-stud.io/#/home)

